# Good place to buy DVC



## TSPam (May 22, 2015)

Hi,
We are looking to buy a small contract and I can't remember the names that people here say are good to use as a broker. Am I allowed to ask this question?

We bought our first small contract from The timeshare store and had good success but are looking for a more personal touch this time

Thanks


----------



## PearlCity (May 22, 2015)

When I bought I tried all the others dvcbyresale, resalesdvc, fidelity. All of them were not more or less personal than the timeshare store. The timeshare store kept me in the loop most on the progress of my purchase. Buy where you can get the contract you want at the price you want.


----------



## JimMIA (May 22, 2015)

I've bought three times with The Timeshare Store and sold twice with them.  I've found them to be, by far, the most knowledgeable and professional.  There are other good brokers as well, but I have not dealt with them.

IMHO, Fidelity is one broker to avoid.  Since their inception as GMAC, Fidelity has been the broker where you should expect some issues.  

I'm sure many of their sales go through without a hitch, but they seem to have frequent issues with two things -- responsiveness (closed on weekends, don't return phone calls or emails, etc) and due diligence.  If you're going to have a problem of a seller giving incomplete, inaccurate, or just plain false information and nobody catching it until closing, it will be through Fidelity.  

Fidelity has a referral agreement with DVC whereby DVC refers them owners who want to sell (usually because they can't afford the MF's and are in financial trouble, going through a divorce, etc).  Those sellers have "Trouble" written all over them, and you will see more failed transactions as a result than with any other broker.  

They also don't do much due diligence until the estoppel letter, so they get surprised a LOT by owners who a) have taken a little vacation they didn't tell anyone about, or b) have a little loan they didn't disclose, or c) have this little bankruptcy problem, or d) pick your crisis.


----------



## elaine (May 22, 2015)

Also have used TSS 3X, as buyer and seller. Very easy, professional all times. Fine communication.


----------



## littlestar (May 23, 2015)

We have always used the timeshare store and been pleased.  Here are a few more, but I don't have any personal experience with these:

www.resalesdvc.com
www.dvcbyresale.com
www.dvcmagicresales.com

Good luck.


----------



## TSPam (May 28, 2015)

Thanks all for you advice. Very helpful


----------



## Beefnot (May 28, 2015)

You can search the multiple sites all in one place http://disneydvcresale.com/


----------



## littlestar (May 29, 2015)

Beefnot said:


> You can search the multiple sites all in one place http://disneydvcresale.com/



Great site!  Thanks.


----------

